# Michelle Hunziker ZDF Fernsehgarten (23.5.)



## luuckystar (23 Mai 2010)

Hab beim rumzappen gesehen das Michelle beim ZDF Fernsehgarten interviewt wurde.
Hat, vielleicht, jemand zufällig die Sendung aufgenommen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Q (1 Juni 2010)

Miraculix hat was dazu gepostet: http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=155156
Bilder aus Mallorca gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=154874  zwar nicht der Fernsehgarten, aber auch ganz nett anzuschauen.


----------

